# I urgently need new PS3 games.



## Tony Lou (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been playing the same games over and over for who knows how long. I'm tired.

I tried searching for myself but nothing caught my attention so I need some help here.

My favorite games of all time are Red Dead Redemption, Skyrim, Okami, FFX and Shadow of the Colossus.

If you want to give me any suggestions, you could go from there.


----------



## Barago (Apr 29, 2013)

BioShock Infinite
Metal Gear Rising
Tomb Raider (new one)
Far Cry 3
Dishonored


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2013)

Like fighting games?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 29, 2013)

Metal Gear Rising
DMC HD collection
Metal Gear Solid Legacy Edition ( wait for it)
Parasite Eve 2 (PSN)
Wipeout HD (PSN)
Virtua Fighter 5 finalshowdown (PSN)
Dark Souls 2(wait for it)


----------



## slickcat (Apr 29, 2013)

just wait for Lord of shadows 2 and Watch dogs. Theres no game for ps3 worth mentioning at this time. other than the ones written here


----------



## Mys??lf (Apr 29, 2013)

Bioshock 1
Fallout 3 
Blazblue (fuck the haters, its a good game )
 ̶D̶̶o̶̶t̶̶a̶̶ ̶̶2̶
Darkstalkers Resurrection (this is a must)


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Metal Gear Rising
> DMC HD collection
> Metal Gear Solid Legacy Edition ( wait for it)
> Parasite Eve 2 (PSN)
> ...


Except for the RPG it seems like none of those games are like the OP favorites???


----------



## Naruto (Apr 29, 2013)

Let us know what your game collection is, if possible.

For example, I was about to suggest God of War 3 and God of War WhateverTheFuckTheNewOneIsCalled, but I'm fairly certain you have already played those.


----------



## lathia (Apr 29, 2013)

Ni No Kuni. You're welcome.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 29, 2013)

What games do you have? That's an important information you forgot to give.

Pick call of duty modern warfare 3 and aliens colonial Marines,you can thank me later.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 29, 2013)

No, do not get Aliens: Colonial Marines lol.  That game is awful.  

Just for ones that haven't been mentioned yet:
-Assassin's Creed III
-Zone of the Enders HD Collection
-Borderlands 2
-Dead Space series (start with 1, if you like that, play them all)


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 29, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Except for the RPG it seems like none of those games are like the OP favorites???



Bladewolf will be in Metal Gear Risingsoon.

And he's like Okami 

OP get Metal Gear Rising. You can in may place as Bladewolf:
Link removed

He is a animal and u can hack and slash with him it seems. 
U may like it  + i hear Okami developers are with PG who developed Metal Gear Rising.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Like fighting games?



Yeah, there has to be action in it somehow. 

Adventure or RPG mixed in is always welcome though.



Naruto said:


> Let us know what your game collection is, if possible.
> 
> For example, I was about to suggest God of War 3 and God of War WhateverTheFuckTheNewOneIsCalled, but I'm fairly certain you have already played those.



It's GoW: Ascension. I'm saving that for later because I do want to try a franchise I haven't touched yet.



steveht93 said:


> What games do you have? That's an important information you forgot to give.
> 
> Pick call of duty modern warfare 3 and aliens colonial Marines,you can thank me later.



I have all those mentioned, plus the Uncharted series and Prototype which I did like but lacked variety when it comes to enemies.

I'll be the judge of that.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 29, 2013)

inFamous 1 and 2
Little Big Planet is fun to fuck around with.
Dark Souls
Injustice: Gods Among Us
Guilty Gear XX Accent Core Plus (If someone mentioned BB Im mentioning GG )
Mass Effect


----------



## Alicia (Apr 29, 2013)

Tomb Raider (2013)
Bioshock Infinite
Grand Theft Auto IV
Grand Theft Auto V (planned release for septemer 19th)
Red Dead Redemption
Final Fantasy XIII (not sure if up to par with FFX)
Metal Gear Solid HD collection
Metal Gear Solid 4
Fallout 3
Blazeblue Continuum Shift
Catherine ()
Vanquish
Batman Arkham Asylum
Batman Arkham City
Farcry 3
Assassin's Creed II
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Dragon Age I or II
Dragon Siege III
Dragon's Dogma
WipeOut HD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2013)

Blazblue Continuum Shift Extend sounds perfect for you then ( or just wait till Chrono Phantasma comes out)

I'd recomend catherine too(Its an awesome puzzle game with multiple endings)


----------



## Surf (Apr 29, 2013)

You into JRPGs? They have some good ones.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 30, 2013)

I really recommend getting valkyria chronicles,it's one of those very good sleeper hits that you should try. Infamouse 1 and 2 are extremely good and pick up demon souls as well if you enjoy a hard game and up to the challenge. 

If you didn't play the god of war series,pick up the god of war saga game collection. It has all the god of war games.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2013)

Dragon's Dogma (just get Dark Arisen)
Demon's Souls
Dark Souls
Anarchy Reigns (it's hella cheap now)
Ni No Kuni


----------

